# Do Spoos Mellow Out at 6-7 Months?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it depends. Henry didn't mellow out until he was close to 2. (Although he was never particularly crazy. We just noticed a significant difference). Millie is 11 months and she hs yet to change. Well - she stopped counter surfing actually!


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Liz,

Based on Nora, she calmed down physically, but went straight into adolescence. She chewed up all kinds of weird things, like the tv remotes, and my camera. Her manners went totally out the window unless we were very firm with her. She knows if we mean business or aren't paying attention. Now that she's a little over a year, she has mellowed out in that area a lot. She's pretty trustworthy, but I still crate her when we aren't home.

She's mostly spazzy if she hasn't gotten enough exercise or attention.

Let me know if you are in Raleigh, I'd love to get them together again!

Cindy


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna is really chill, but Vegas is still a bouncy hyper boy, which is great to work with with the things I'm training him. He is almost 14 months.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like they're all over the map when it comes to growing up!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

dog adolescence is around 9-12 months, and they can be right lil brats then, so make the most of the mellow calmness and hope she doens't go nuts in another couple of months!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

next dog i get i'll name them spazzy or spazoid instead of one of the cardinal virtues (like temperance). because i realized just because you name them after a cardinal virtue, doesn't mean they will be mellow and calm. just the opposite (said after i just picked up paper strewn over the yard where miss priss decided to raid the recycling bin in my office and rage all over the place making a mess)

she's 14 months.

just kidding. 

sort of. 

she's calmer, but she still opts to taunt me in her, let me show you how well i can forget everything i was trained except how to give hugs and kisses, which i do best when i'm muddy.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie is 11 mos. and not a bit calm lOL! Faerie, Hoolie( Hooligan) fits his name to a "T" so maybe the name doesnt matter at all LOL! Sorry to hear naming her Temperance didnt work  I was thinking about Cupcake for my next one!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas, however, has never, ever, destroyed anything by chewing it up. He has knocked the garbage over once snooping in it.. but was correctly quickly.


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Ginger still loves to get paper and she's almost 4. She can take a file out of a briefcase without disturbing anything else but then she shreds the file. She loves, loves loves paper so now we put everything up when we go out. She is very sorry after the fact and it does happen less as she ages but sometimes she just can't help herself and she does have problems with separation anxiety so she gets some paper!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas, however, has never, ever, destroyed anything by chewing it up.


Nor has Millie! She is special. She is the biggest "chewer" I've ever seen but she *only* chews her Nylabone and antler.  Henry ate almost every piece of wood furniture in our entire house as a puppy. And the plant in my parents' bedroom. The chewed banisters and window ledges are still here to prove it!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Wish i could say the same .. Hoolie chewed a chunk out of the carpet 9 (small 3"x3") next to the hearth and the leg on one of my Antique dining chairs. Yesterday I found him with a Netflix disk( in the envelop) running around the house... I watch him very carefully. He would have done a lot more damage than that if i didnt.Yesterday he also successfully unstuffed a "stuffie" toy he plays with a lot through the tiniest little hole you can imagine.. i think he likes the pulling the stuffing through the small hole, more of a challenge lOL! He has lots of chew toys he loves as well. Knuckle bones, Nyla Bones his favorite kong toy etc. Oh, one of his favorites.. grabbing fire logs off the hearth!!! big ones! Silly boy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

hoolie and temperance are a pair, aren't they?!

temperance has eaten most of my panties and my daughters, my only rug in the house has a huge section eaten out of it and she also loves paper. she's a counter surfer.
even when she's naughty, i love her.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

How old is Temperance ? We just now repaired the rug, thank goodness my DH used to be a carpet installer many years ago LOL! We di it out of site of Hoolie.. he hasnt paid attention to the hole there for about a week.. guarenteed he will go right to it when i let him out of his kennel lOL! Thank goodness He hasnt eaten any clothing but he does steal socks... he will drop them now if I loudly insist.. he loves to get them when i am on the phone so friends and relatives can listen to me "insisting" he drop them  If they could see him running in circles around the dining table with it they would be even more amused ! For the most part I am trying to not let him know i think it is funny because on occasion he get something that he really shouldnt have and I need him to take me seriously. I dont know why I expect that though.. even my children tell me they never took me seriously when they were growing up. They would do what I told them only because they felt guilty if they didnt when I was trying so hard.... gees..... Dont know how I was a groomer for all those years... I have to say I loved the "soft" dogs!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's 14 months old now. she's a riot. makes me laugh and gives best poodle kisses.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Socks, shoes, slippers, toilet paper, paper towels, any paper really, balls of all varieties, frisbees, every toy he has every received, anything interesting he finds in the garbage or on the ground outside. He loves to graze on the grass, I swear he does. When I first got him he ate bush branches and leaves [until I could get to him and distract him.] He keeps me hopping, that's for sure. Here are pictures of him eating a ROLL of toilet paper since a few pieces are never enough and with the Frisbee in his mouth. If I downloaded the pix correctly.


----------

